# Is this ash?



## Curt Doles (Feb 22, 2010)

I knocked an old cabinet apart, it was beyond refinishing.
The picture is of a box I made from one of the drawer fronts.

I'm thinking it's ash, I could be wrong?

Thanks,
Curt


----------



## tdublyou (Jan 8, 2010)

Curt,
That looks like it could be ash, though it's a very cross grained piece.

Tim


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

I'm not really sure to be honest. I really like the grain pattern on that piece, also the finished version of your box is very nice.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

I don't know ether, I just cut down a big ash tree the wood is a very light tan color and the grain looks nothing like yours.. letting it dry then can compare better


----------



## Swallow (Jan 13, 2010)

Thats green ash


----------



## mango wood (May 30, 2010)

thanks for the info


----------



## hhqnz04 (Jul 3, 2010)

it does not seem to be ash^


----------



## hhqnz04 (Jul 3, 2010)

ash is a little white. but that one is not.


------------------------
Huahai wood industry -- Chinese Premium manufacturer of plywood, blockboard, film face board, MDF, HPL and other building materials, with high quality and competitive price!
Any questions, pls feel free to contact me!

Contact: Howard Wang 
URL: Howard Wang | Facebook
E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## westend (Mar 31, 2009)

Wisconsin White Ash with a few stains, the ends are unfinished.


----------



## demographic (Aug 12, 2012)

Sometimes I've seen Elm that looks like a similar grain to ash only browner. 
This is a picture of Elm that I just found on the net that shows what I mean.









I've seen Ash thats been stained that I thought was Elm before.


----------



## Ironman50 (Jun 5, 2012)

I like the wood grain, too. The box is looking superb.


----------



## Camero68 (Jun 27, 2012)

I could not agree more. The box is exquisite. But as to the color, I don’t think it’s ash. Or is it just me ...


----------



## stress relief (Sep 30, 2012)

The ash I've worked with always has a creamy pale yellow color to it after sanding but before any finish. once finished most would never be able to tell it from oak. I think it usually has a very busy grain pattern to it as opposed to oak.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Cherryville Chuck is the man to answer this question. One thing, though; is for certain: Ash splits straightly parallel to the grain (think baseball bats). Elm is very difficult to split in any direction and that is why it is the most preferential wood for rocker bottoms.


----------

